# Can anyone explain what the deference is between T-Racks 5/complete/Deluxe/Max and SE are?



## GR-Productions (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi, I hate to find out that I am the only one who noticed this but IK Multimedia has like dozens of versions of T-Racks, no real info to compare the deference between them and why they are charging between $150-$900.., Anyone know?

Disclaimer : The only reason I am interested in T-Racks is the 1176 aka back 76, was impressed how good it was at a studio I was working in, and a very good UAD alternative.


Would really appreciate been schooled on this one 🙄
thanks in advance


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 30, 2021)

The difference among the versions is in the amount of plugins you get.

Below is the link to the page that has all the versions. Select a version to find out all the plugins it includes.

T-RackS 5


----------



## GR-Productions (Apr 30, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> The difference among the versions is in the amount of plugins you get.
> 
> Below is the link to the page that has all the versions. Select a version to find out all the plugins it includes.
> 
> T-RackS 5


Ok so I had visited this link already, there is no side by side list of the plug ins to compare and what's more confusing is you have to continue to another page and some of the singled out plug ins cost as much as t-Racks basic T-racks 5 set so are they not the same fx as those inside T-racks ?

Also T Racks custom shop is free...


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 30, 2021)

The Custom Shop is free because it is.... a shop  

My advice: wait for good sales (like the one now) and so called group buys to grab almost all of their stuff for the price of a couple of “modules”. For instance, I got Total Studio Max 2 for something like $199 and it included T-Racks 5 MAX, Sampletank, Philharmonik 2, Lurssen Mastering, Modo Bass AND all of Syntronik. As well as a bunch of sample packs. Then later on I added Tape Emulations, and now their (excellent) Sunset Studio Reverb.

By the way... the quality of their effects is great. For mixing I almost prefer MixBox which has a great workflow. Have a look at that as well. But the way they try to sell their stuff from withIN their software.... sucks. As does their installer. And you better backup your downloaded samples, as they expire.... so some of their antics kind of suck.


----------



## GR-Productions (Apr 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The Custom Shop is free because it is.... a shop
> 
> My advice: wait for good sales (like the one now) and so called group buys to grab almost all of their stuff for the price of a couple of “modules”. For instance, I got Total Studio Max 2 for something like $199 and it included T-Racks 5 MAX, Sampletank, Philharmonik 2, Lurssen Mastering, Modo Bass AND all of Syntronik. As well as a bunch of sample packs. Then later on I added Tape Emulations, and now their (excellent) Sunset Studio Reverb.
> 
> By the way... the quality of their effects is great. For mixing I almost prefer MixBox which has a great workflow. Have a look at that as well. But the way they try to sell their stuff from withIN their software.... sucks. As does their installer. And you better backup your downloaded samples, as they expire.... so some of their antics kind of suck.


That is very kind of you, im working in a room now where this guy owns T-Racks stuff like mix box and UAD as well, Apollo stuff...Here is a screen shot, looks like T-Racks max? Can you tell?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks like MAX. But... antics.... here’s the deal. You buy the regular non-Deluxe non-MAX version and the installer will give you all the dll’s of any and all IK Multimedia plugin ever created. And your DAW will recognize all of them. But will they work?


(cliffhanger)

Well, they all will if you bought MAX. But for Deluxe or SE customers it remains to be seen  So... I can’t really tell. Suppose they all work, it is MAX.

And I repeat: MixBox (albeit derived from and no doubt sharing code with T-Racks) is a brilliant tool in its own right... brilliant presets and great workflow....


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 30, 2021)

Suppose you bought MAX though, the Tapes and Sunset reverb would show up in your VST list in Cubase but wouldn’t work. Because those were released as add-ons and would have had to have been purchased separately... get it? The current MAX does NOT include Space Delay, Tape Emu, Sunset reverb and Leslie....

Yeah I know.... it almost takes a college degree haha


----------



## GR-Productions (Apr 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Suppose you bought MAX though, the Tapes and Sunset reverb would show up in your VST list in Cubase but wouldn’t work. Because those were released as add-ons and would have had to have been purchased separately... get it? The current MAX does NOT include Space Delay, Tape Emu, Sunset reverb and Leslie....
> 
> Yeah I know.... it almost takes a college degree haha


I sent an email to the owner of studio here, I guess I was worried that the 1176 was some cheaper version after realising it was part of the TR collection, I mean I see it sold separately on the website...so im guessing its the same exact one called Black 76


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 30, 2021)

GR-Productions said:


> Ok so I had visited this link already, there is no side by side list of the plug ins to compare and what's more confusing is you have to continue to another page and some of the singled out plug ins cost as much as t-Racks basic T-racks 5 set so are they not the same fx as those inside T-racks ?


Offhand I don't know if there is a side-by-side comparison sheet anywhere. I just know that the different product pages show what they have to offer.

The plugins are the same, but the cost can be drastically reduced depending on how you buy them. When you buy bundle on sale, the same plugin that's $125 on its own will only be few dollars.

If you like IK plugins and have your eye on most of them, I strongly urge you to buy the MAX bundle. If you get a smaller bundle and later decide to add more plugins to it, you may find out that the cheapest way to do that is to buy the MAX bundle when its on sale. So now you've purchased a bunch of plugins twice. (I believe I've paid for some plugins three times over.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 30, 2021)

GR-Productions said:


> I sent an email to the owner of studio here, I guess I was worried that the 1176 was some cheaper version after realising it was part of the TR collection, I mean I see it sold separately on the website...so im guessing its the same exact one called Black 76


Exactly the same. Very great plugin. I may even have that one “doubled” in my account. Let me check quickly, hold on.


----------



## GR-Productions (Apr 30, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I strongly urge you to buy the MAX bundle. If you get a smaller bundle and later decide to add more plugins to it, you may find out that the cheapest way to do that is to buy the MAX bundle when its on sale. So now you've purchased a bunch of plugins twice. (I believe I've paid for some plugins three times over.)


I hear you.. the only plug in that I like is the black76... the studio has softube, UAD etc, can't go wrong with plugin alliance and the Need 31102 Console EQ by *NoiseAsh,* I tried this today for the first time, it has a Pre and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 30, 2021)

I do have a spare license and would have liked to transfer it to you for free, but apparently it requires a $19.99 transfer fee - which is not very sensible because you could outright buy it for 20 bucks

Also, when you create an account with IKM they will “give” you 25 $ in JamPoints for free right now. Every purchase you get to deduct up to 30% of the order with those points. So I guess buying one $25 plugin would cost 70% of $25 at the moment.


----------



## GR-Productions (Apr 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I do have a spare license and would have liked to transfer it to you for free, but apparently it requires a $19.99 transfer fee - which is not very sensible because you could outright buy it for 20 bucks
> 
> Also, when you create an account with IKM they will “give” you 25 $ in JamPoints for free right now. Every purchase you get to deduct up to 30% of the order with those points. So I guess buying one $25 plugin would cost 70% of $25 at the moment.


just like iLOK and Pro Tools 🙄 
Its very generous of you to offer, Il check out more Ik stuff later this month and then contact Enrico the owner, the guy is a genius, he gave me free copies of an app called GROOVEMAKER back in the late 90s.


----------

